# 2002 - Combative Solutions Training Camp



## BIG Sean Madigan (Jun 18, 2002)

2002 Combative Solutions Training Camp!


This year we will hold our first Combative Solutions Training Camp!  


What is Combative Solutions? Combative Solutions is our outlook on the study and application of Real Time combat training.  It is based on the simple idea of controlling Distance, Timing & Rhythm, combined with a series of strategies that make our "solutions" so effective.   

The Goal of Combative Solutions is to research and develop the most effective methods of combat.  This is a done within our four tier Training Methodology of, Techniques, Strategy, Drills & Combative application.  At the physical core of Combative Solutions you will find training in Empty Handed and Weaponry training, both standing and on the ground.   

Training will consist of aspects of our entire curriculum with much of the training on our TURO curriculum, Understanding Awareness Levels, Utilizing Zones of Aggression, N.A.R.S., Street Combat Game Plan, Progressive Resistance Training.  This will be taught with and without weaponry, standing and on the ground!

The Training Camp will be held in Staten Island, New York on October 5th & 6th of this year.  This will be a great weekend for all of us to come together and get to know each other on a personal level as well as train.  As you know, there were many changes this year, and we felt that this was the perfect setting to bring all of you up to date on the new Combative Solutions curriculum. 

With so many of you coming, we can room a few of you together to cut costs on the hotel.  Also, as the host, I will provide Dinner on both Saturday & Sunday.  The camp will consist of at least 12 hours of instruction over two days and cost $350 per person.  

If you are interested in attending this Training Camp, please give me a call at 718-967-4144 or e-mail me at: Straightlead@yahoo.com  and we can go over the details.  You dont want to miss this opportunity to become that much better at what we do!

Website: http://www.combativesolutions.com 

I hope to see you there!

BIG Sean Madigan


----------



## arnisador (Nov 4, 2002)

Can we get a review?


----------

